# Jungle Fungus Cure Shrimp And plant safe???



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if the liquid version is safe for tanks with Amano shrimp and plant safe (mosses)? I don't have the package anymore so I don't know what's in it.

It's this one here. 
https://shopping.nwseed.com/products/api-mediction-liquid-fungus-cure---1-25-oz-6113.html

Thanks.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Well since no one had an answer I decided to give it a shot. This is not shrimp friendly. Lost 3 of 4 Amanos.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

is it because it contains copper or metals? i read shrimps are really sensitive to medicines and fertilizers

sorry to hear about your shrimp


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

What do you need to treat with Fungus Cure? If it is an individual fish, I would try to treat the fish by removing it and dropping Methylene Blue on the affected area, and then placing the fish back into the planted tank.

JMHO.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Honestly I don't know what's in it because I don't have the package and the label does not say. Even the website was no help really.

I've bee trying to eradicate what I think is Columnaris like infections where my endlers and betta developed lesions and white saddles. One even lost it's mouth in a matter of hours. Its affected the whole tank and I'm about to give up on this tank and tear it down. It's been running for 4 years.

I've tried Furan2, Triple Sulfa, Tetracycline, salt, multiple water changes and nothing has worked.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Erk. Sorry about your shrimp. It is plant friendly though, at least for tougher plants. It sounds like tearing the tank down might be a good idea at this point. Sometimes it's the only way to get rid of a stubborn infection. Been there, done that. 

I've had the fungus cure work well before, but it sounds like what you have is really aggressive. MethyBlu is pretty toxic, so you want to be careful about handling and storing it, but it can work well.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/how-clean-disinfect-your-tank-33534/


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It does not sound like fungus. Your best bet may be to tear it down. It does not sound like fungus as the lesions sound like an aggressive internal parasite that then has secondary infection characteristics.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

It's definitely agressive. I can't figure it out. 

I will tear it down, but what do I about the fish. I don't want to euthanize them all and I don't want to throw away all these mosses i've grown. Or is that the only way for a clean start? Can I disinfect the plants/mosses somehow?

Thanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

As far as I know, columnaris is not treatable, just like dropsy. As far as the mosses go, you can bleach the mosses for a 2 minute bath. Use 1 part bleach to 20 parts water and then dechlorinate the plants. This may cause some stunting but the mosses will recover. This will kill whatever may be infectious within them. As far as the fish go, you may want to euthanize them.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

